# Rhodesian Bush War: 1964-1979



## Chazman (Dec 1, 2021)

I don't think we have a thread on the Rhodesian War. 


I'll start with a few pics.


----------



## BravoZulu (Dec 1, 2021)

Chazman said:


> I don't think we have a thread on the Rhodesian War.
> 
> 
> I'll start with a few pics.
> ...


We have this thread @Chazman, don't know if you want to merge or leave this one as a distinct thread?
https://militaryimages.net/threads/...ian-bush-wars-south-african-border-wars.7606/


----------



## Chazman (Dec 3, 2021)

BravoZulu said:


> We have this thread @Chazman, don't know if you want to merge or leave this one as a distinct thread?
> https://militaryimages.net/threads/...ian-bush-wars-south-african-border-wars.7606/


Maybe we'll leave it and have a distinct Rhodesia thread if that's okay.


----------



## downsizer (Dec 3, 2021)

We also have  Rhodesian Mil thread https://www.militaryimages.net/threads/rhodesian-military.8421/


----------

